# Shanty canvas fix



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Have two holes from last year in my shanty I want to fix. Have extra material but wondering what you guys use to adhere it too each other? That spray can stuff? Hot glue? Just curious! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Scum, 
I cut an 8" straight line in the door of my shanty with an auger blade. I ended up using gorilla tape and creating a flap. 
I ended up using it as a flap to put my hand through to drop gills into a bucket just outside the door. 
The gorilla glue held up in hard cold and folding the fabric up and down .


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I did same as minnowhead. Dad used my shanty 1 time and burnt A hole in front door. Took about 6 strips of gorilla tape and connected them together to make a square. Then I caked on the gorilla glue to tape and stuck it on shanty door. It's held for 5 seasons now and shows no sign of coming off anytime soon. If you don't care about looks this is the way to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I've never seen gorilla tape? Just the glue which I have. I was thinking about cutting it into a perfect circle and over laying the new material and lacing it with some gorilla glue?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Gorilla Tape is 10 times better than duct tape. Crazy tough stuff!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

U say u have extra material. No need for tape just explaining what I did. 

In your case just layer the glue on the back of the patch and cover hole and let dry. Should cure pretty good


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The sewing department at Walmart has adhesive backed, Black and Tan colors, outdoor nylon patches. Yellow jacks built a nest in my carport stored clam couple years ago and pretty much shredded the top portion(yep, the ATE it!). With several packs of the black color, I pretty much "rebuilt" it! Still holding up just fine(use it on my popup camper in tan to repair holes too). Good luck finding a full peg(might have to visit several stores!) as they don't restock very well......plus I usually buy it all just to keep on hand! It's cheap, like $1.75 a pack. Walmart always has Gorrilla tape also, cheaper than the hardware store too.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm going to attempt to fix it tonight. I'll post some before and after pics. Last year 4 mice turned my shanty into a sex palace hahaha. Ate out two holes in the back and one in the front flap. I killed a couple of them as they ran out luckily. Nasty lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

There is a glue called "shoe goo" that works really good on just about everything , easy to use and tough , once glued in place it should last a very long time.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

not perfect fixes by any means but it was cold last year on erie with those two big holes letting cold air in behind me! Lol. As long as it helps hold in heat that's all I care about! Btw don't get gorilla glue on your hands this stuff sucks! LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

